# Help with ID of my plant



## Mr Who (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey all, 
I bought this plant from a LFS quite a while ago. 
They sold it to me as an Anubis sp.
I'm pretty sure that it's not. I'm thinking it's some kind of sword. It's gotten to be about 8 inches tall, and I doubt it's going to get bigger. In the tank I had it in before, it stayed only 2-4 inches tall.










It's actually growing a flower at this point. 
Here is a top view.









And here is a close up of the flower stem









Any ideas on what it could be? 
The flowers are just breaking the surface of the tank now, and hopefully will be opening in a few days..we'll see.


----------



## Mr Who (Aug 13, 2010)

Another question:

When this thing flowers, will I then get seeds which I can plant to propagate this plant? Or will it develop plant-lets or something? I'd love to propagate this thing.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a sword, allright. I am not sure which one with all the hybrids being sold these days. That thing is a flower stalk and you will likely get little plantlets forming at the nodes later.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Mr Who said:


> Another question:
> 
> When this thing flowers, will I then get seeds which I can plant to propagate this plant? Or will it develop plant-lets or something? I'd love to propagate this thing.


If you keep the stalk submersed, it will grow new plants that can be detached and planted. If it gets above the water, you may get flowers.

I believe that's a 'Kleiner Bar' sword.


----------



## Mr Who (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------

